
New Security Warning Issued for Gmail and Calendar Users - howard941
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/06/11/new-security-warning-issued-for-googles-1-5-billion-gmail-and-calendar-users/%233d17ba95565e
======
arkitaip
""The researchers found a way to work around that and after the public
disclosure and weaponizing of the vulnerability at the Wild West Hackin' Fest
that year, Google contacted the researchers to state that no "fix" had been
made because "making this change would cause major functionality drawbacks for
legitimate API events with regards to Calendar." A case of user experience
taking priority over security in other words.""

At least disable links in Calendar notifications, Google!

